# Rusty Mini Fetches $65,382,



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> A rusty Mini car sold for 40,250 pounds ($65,382) at an auction today -- beating the price of a shiny Pontiac convertible once owned by Keith Richards.
> 
> The corroded 1959 Mini was described by Bonhams as the oldest surviving unrestored car of its type. It beat the 37,950 pounds paid for a dark-blue 1950 Chieftain Silver Streak used by guitarist Richards at a time when the Rolling Stones recorded “Exile on Main Street” at his south of France home in the early 1970s.










Rusty Mini Fetches $65,382, Beats Keith Richards Pontiac - Bloomberg


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

More financial resources than mental resources?? 

Being the 8th car off the production line is worth a little extra but I liked the Pontiac better. Still couldn't afford either one.....:laugh:


----------

